

Ask HN: Hacker News Source Code - ajaimk

I've been using Hacker News for a while and what I like the most (other than the people) is the platform.<p>The system that Hacker News runs on is unique and being dependent on feedback and time, it keeps relevant stories up while they are still "hot".<p>Is the source code for hacker news out there somewhere? If not, would PG be willing to give it?
======
sparky
The language is a Lisp dialect called Arc. The language site is here:
<http://arclanguage.org/> The source file for HN itself can be read here:
<http://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc>

~~~
pbhjpbhj
<http://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc> = 404 not found, lol.

